# Climbers in/around Milan



## Pythonist (Apr 21, 2012)

Greetings!

I've swapped the grand granite of the Sierras for the beautiful limestone and granite of the Italian alps, and can't wait to get out onto the rock. But you may have already spotted the obvious problem - I need someone at the other end of the rope!

I've traveled a fair amount, climbing anything I can get my hands on over the course of the last 15 years, but my bread-n-butter as it were is the UK playground Peak District and the stunning Yosemite Valley (yes, very different in every way).

Anyway, would love to hear from anyone near Milan who fancies a trip to the rock (I have previously climbed in the Como/Lecco region, so know it well), or if you're close enough perhaps a gym meetup.

Cheers,
David


----------



## germanit (Aug 10, 2007)

Try the CAI.


----------



## Pythonist (Apr 21, 2012)

Sorry, but the CAI would be what exactly?


----------

